# Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich



## Rani (18. Apr. 2011)

Hi leute,

suche für meinen 5m³ teich eine passenden filterlösung.

*fischbesatz:*
3 goldfische
8 lila fische (könnte auch ein sehr dunkles blau sein) (keine ahnung was das für ne sorte ist ^^)
einige lurche
ein paar __ schnecken
hin und wieder __ frösche (die momentan abgelaicht haben) 

nun bin ich am überlegen wegen filterung... -> bisher keine filterung, wasser ist aber trüb und es sind algen im wasser

habe daran gedacht, entweder eine fertiglösung zu kaufen oder selbst zu bauen (wobeis wohl eher auf selbst bauen rausläuft..)

*fertiglösung (ca. 170 €):*
http://www.amazon.de/Gardena-7890-2...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=diy&qid=1303135853&sr=8-1

*selbstbau:*
*wasserpumpe: *
entweder hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichpumpe-EcoMa...e-/360349297367?pt=Pumpen&hash=item53e67dead7

oder hier: http://www.amazon.de/Messner-4500-s...ZUOO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1303027022&sr=1-5

+ eine nachgeschaltete trommel wie hier z.b.
http://www.teichfilter-eigenbau.de/...image/eigenbau-teichfilter-filtertonne(1).jpg

denk mal dass ich da preislich wohl in die selbe richtung kommen würde...

oder hab ich da nen denkfehler...?

ich mein bei 5m³ und nem fischteich reichts doch wenn die sachen alle 2 std. durchgefiltert werden oder...?

_die messner pumpe schafft 4200 l bei 85 watt
die ecomax 6200 l bei 65 watt._

sind die pumpen dann vll sogar überdimensioniert? der teich ist ca. 80 cm tief -> unterschied von der pumpe zum eingang der trommel sind ca. 1,80 m. ist ja sicher noch verlust zu berücksichtigen.

wär froh wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. welches system ist für mich am besten geeignet? 
(bin auch für komplett andere lösungen gesprächsbereit solange es im budget liegt (ca. 200 €)).

:help


----------



## Andholz1 (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

Hallo! Unser Teich hat ca. 7m³ Volumen. Als Filter habe ich einen Oase Biotec 5.1 und eine EcoMax 8000 in Verbindung mit einem UVC Klärer und einigen Pflanzen. Funktioniert alles tadellos, das Wasser ist schön klar. Diese Kombination sollte auch in dein Budget passen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rani (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

hi, 

also die biotech 5.1 gibts wohl nicht mehr...

aber hab bei oase folgendes produkt gefunden (ca. 200 €):
http://www.aqua-pond24.de/oase-biosmart-uvc-7000-set-teichfilter-mit-uvc-pumpe.html?&campaign=idealo

die frage is halt ob des für ca. 5000 l ausreichend is... man muss ja auch noch den verlust durch den höhenunterschied einrechnen...

außerdem wurde mir noch folgendes empfohlen (ca. 140 €):
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=26
-> hier ist aber kein uvc klärer dabei der ca. 50-60 € kosten dürfte... preislich sind die also in der selben liga...

vorteile oase:
markengerät
deutsche technik

vorteile ZAC:
weniger verbrauch
man könnte erstmal ohne uvc-klärer testen
höherer durchsatz (4500 l/h -> 2500 l/h) vgl. http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...rchlauffilter/biosmart.html?tx_zsproducts_pi1[product]=230&cHash=63533eaf092b8219e56c395428381fdc


kann mir jemand sagen welches set von beiden besser ist oder ob es vielleicht noch ne bessere, bisher nicht berücksichtigte alternative gibt?

das gardena set steht noch im raum ^^
http://www.amazon.de/Gardena-7890-2..._1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303149659&sr=1-1-catcorr

würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

Hallo Rani

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Wie siehts mit Bildern aus?

Und so pauschal kann man das auch nicht sagen, welcher Filter für welchen Teich am besten ist!

Denn Teich ist nicht gleich Teich!

Hier kommt es auch ein wenig auf die Umgebung an..................


----------



## Rani (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

hi, also habe gerade auf meinem pc noch ein paar bilder gefunden (sind aber schon älter...) 
bin erst wieder ende der woche daheim... (so kurz sind die pflanzen momentan defintiv nicht )

    
    

teichtiefe am tiefsten punkt sind etwa 80 cm (ich weiß nicht besonders tief...)

aber ich hoffe das hilft weiter


----------



## Rani (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

hallo,

die umstände haben sich nun etwas geändert  

der teich wurde heute komplett ausgepumpt und gereinigt und es hat sich herausgestellt dass der teich nicht 5m³ sondern ganze 10m³ fasst k

die dimensionen sind in etwa: 6m * 2m * 0,9m (tiefste stelle)

bei der filterlösung bin ich aber noch nicht weitergekommen...

wenn ich einen 10m³ teich habe... was würdet ihr mir dann für eine filterlösung raten? 

es wäre mir ganz recht wenn es mein budget (ca. 200 €) nicht sprengen würde 

momentan ist gar kein filter installiert (bzw. nur eine fontänenpumpe, die allerdings ca. 120 Watt verbraucht...)

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

achja bevor ichs vergess hier noch ein paar aktuelle fotos von heute 

   
   

lg rani


----------



## scholzi (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

Hi Leute
@Rani 
mit 200 Euro wirst du leider nicht weit kommen und jetzt nach deiner "Teichvergrößerung" erst recht nicht!
Die Fertigfilter versprechen immer das Blaue vom Himmel(reicht für 12000 l usw.)
Aber angegeben werden immer Werte die im Idealsten Fall stimmen!
Bei dir ist es schon gut, da der Teich sehr gut/viel bepflanzt ist...
Für eine gute und vor allem preisgünstige Lösung, halte ich diese https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1257&pictureid=12581
A. wird Kot und Zeugs sofort dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen und vergammelt nicht im Filter und setzt die Biomedien zu!
B. Hast du ein viel größeres Filtervolumen als bei den Fertigteilen
C. wird es recht preisgünstig realisierbar sein...aber 200 Euro werden nicht reichen


----------



## Rani (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

hmmm ich komm damit auf 300 euro was ich schon hart über budget finde  

aber ich behalts mir im hinterkopf für den fall dass es wirklich nix anderes gibt 

sagmal was hältst du von der kombo:

filter:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Pondlife-Bio-Teichfilter-bis-30000-l-Teiche-CBF-350B.html

pumpe:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=157

alternativ der filter hier:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=135

wär super wenn wir im budget bleiben könnten 

welche durchflussmenge sollte die pumpe ungefähr haben? 

höhendifferenz: teichtiefe 0,9m + höhe filter


----------



## Rani (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*



Rani schrieb:


> hmmm ich komm damit auf 300 euro was ich schon hart über budget finde
> 
> aber ich behalts mir im hinterkopf für den fall dass es wirklich nix anderes gibt
> 
> ...



weiß denn keiner rat?

lg rani :beten


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

Hi,

wenn es dein Budget nicht zu lässt, lass den Teich noch ein Jahr so weiter laufen wie es war, spar noch ein bisschen und mach das dann nächstes Jahr......................


----------



## Rani (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

hmmm nachdem der teich gerade von der grundreinigung so schön sauber ist würde ich doch gerne gleich einen filter installieren 

was ist davon zu halten:

teichfilter:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=135

pumpe:
http://wir-haben-billiger.de/index.php?page=product&info=157

damit bin ich etwa bei 200 €... schläuche etc. kommen halt dann noch drauf.

hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht bzw. mit dem hersteller/lieferanten?

oder hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem filter:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Pondlife-Bio-Teichfilter-bis-30000-l-Teiche-CBF-350B.html

wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte :?


----------



## Norbert63 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

Hallo,

ich bin ja nicht gerade der Teichfachmann, aber ich würde sagen, dass die Werte vom Filter mehr als optimistisch sind. 12000l für Koi - nie und nimmer, würde ich mal sagen.

Die Pumpe soll 6200l machen - bei Nulllinie, aber was fördert sie wohl noch bei 1m? 2500l ?
Ohne Diagramm kann man dazu nichts sagen.


Wieviel cm müsste die Pumpe denn hochdrücken?


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Rani (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

naja die 2500 sind (laut herstellerangaben) nicht ganz gerechtfertigt...

laut dem diagramm hier:
http://images.wiltec.info/50/teichpumpe/50050/50050_curve.jpg

der baugleichen pumpe schafft se bei 1 m ca. 4700 l/h.

höhenunterschied ist ca. 85 cm + höhe des filters also ca. 1,30 m wobei ich lt. diagramm bei etwa 4300 l/h bin.

ist vielleicht jemand hier der schon erfahrungen mit den artikeln gemacht hat?

lg rani


----------



## AMR (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Filterlösung für 5 m³ teich*

hi
habe den pondlife cbf 350b. bin damit zufrieden


----------

